# Travel Destinations > Europe >  celebrate the upcoming NFL

## tonghuan

According to EA, the free trial version (which will take place from April 23 to April 26) is to celebrate the upcoming NFL draft. As the hype of Madden NFL soars, before Madden NFL 21 goes offline in August this year, some lost fans will return to Madden. Players can play Madden on GameMS! MUT Coins is also an important aid in the game!


At the time of release, whether the free trial version includes the full game. Since there is no specification for this, it can be assumed that the free trial version includes the entire game. In other words, this is a free trial, not a free download.

----------

